# And now this....



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

A literal shit show- a Californian informs the city Friday and the City Manager knows nothing about it until Sunday when the Herald informs him? Heads will roll...


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

The tuber pics alone are priceless. Question is: will the raw sewage balance out the fertilizer and manure that are already getting dumped in the A, therefore actually making the Farmington playpark safer?


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

The Durango Herald 07/18/2011 | Threat uncertain as sewage flows into the river

Shit show continues...hopefully the Herald will print test results in the AM.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

The Durango Herald 07/19/2011 | Health warning issued under 
interesting logic on the rafting is okay but not tubing...I understand that rafters may be less likely to have direct contact but this hints at there's too much money to be made on the town run with the rio still running over a grand...


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.durangoherald.com/assets/pdf/DU92302719.pdf


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Brown...


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

tyaker said:


> The tuber pics alone are priceless. Question is: will the raw sewage balance out the fertilizer and manure that are already getting dumped in the A, therefore actually making the Farmington playpark safer?


 
They were probaly like" look honey, its hot springs bubbling into the river, so nice and warm".


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

I think it has been going on for weeks, It has smelled poorly by the kids museum for weeks now. last Wednesday it was off the hook. But rafts are common river left at this flow so it would be hard to see. Doesn't Durango get in trouble for this every four years or so?


----------



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

On the incident report, this is the information given on the volume of sewage flowing into the river: DUE TO AN INVERTED SIPHON FAILING AT THE ABOVE LISTED LOCATION, WASTEWATER HAS BEEN
RELEASED. INITIAL ESTIMATED OF THE RELEASE WERE 10 GALLONS PER MINUTE. THAT HAS DECLINED TO
3 GALLONS PER MINUTE. VOLUME OF THE RELEASE HAS NOT BEEN CONFIRMED.

In the Herald article, this is the information: 
The sewage trucks, each with a 4,000-gallon tank, were in overdrive Monday to keep further waste from seeping into the water.
“I've made 15 to 18 trips to empty the tank since I got here at 4:30 a.m.,” said Ball Septic owner Steve Basye at around 10 a.m Monday morning.
Jason Strain from city Public Works said, “I've made about 17 runs to empty my truck since I got here about the same time.”


I did the math - assuming 17 trips for both 4,000 gallon tanks (8,000 gallons x17 =136,000 gallons) in 5.5 hours (330 minutes), that's 136,000/330 = 

*412.121212 gallons a minute. Durango needs some new city engineers! 
*


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Maybe they should fix the problem at the source rather than trying to deal with the product? Do it right the first time.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

wheretheriverflows said:


> On the incident report, this is the information given on the volume of sewage flowing into the river: DUE TO AN INVERTED SIPHON FAILING AT THE ABOVE LISTED LOCATION, WASTEWATER HAS BEEN
> RELEASED. INITIAL ESTIMATED OF THE RELEASE WERE 10 GALLONS PER MINUTE. THAT HAS DECLINED TO
> 3 GALLONS PER MINUTE. VOLUME OF THE RELEASE HAS NOT BEEN CONFIRMED.
> 
> ...


Thank god you ran that out to the millionth I may have been confused if you only went to the hundred thousandth. 

Have you ever seen 412 gpm? Have you seen the photos of the seepage? Does that look like 412 gpm? Maybe Durango would like to hire you as their new city engineer.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*gpm => cfs*



Nathan said:


> Thank god you ran that out to the millionth I may have been confused if you only went to the hundred thousandth.
> 
> Have you ever seen 412 gpm? Have you seen the photos of the seepage? Does that look like 412 gpm? Maybe Durango would like to hire you as their new city engineer.


412 gpm = 0.91793981487856063529249263671013 cfs. Just in case anyone cares. I'm quite sure my significant digits are a bit much... accept for you, Nathan!


----------



## ilanarama (Jun 25, 2010)

jonny water said:


> Maybe they should fix the problem at the source rather than trying to deal with the product? Do it right the first time.


What, have all of us Durangotangs stop pooping? Dunno if that's practical.

I floated by on Sunday and we noticed the stinky. I have a Fat Cat and there is no not getting wet (and I got a faceful in Smelter) so I hope my shower in gen-u-wine treated Florida River water got me cleaned up okay.

Herald website says the sewer's been repaired but the health advisory remains.


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

funny thing is that the city is using Santa Rita pumping plant to fill the drinking water reservoir, below the sewage run off. Lets say the leak was 1 cfs with a river flow of 1300 cfs. Concentrations are not in favor of a clean water source.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

The cascade flowing down in front of the girl tuber looks runnable at 3 gpm! Has analbody claimed a first D yet?


----------



## Milquetoast (Feb 5, 2009)

What does the amount of sewage that trucks are taking out of storage have to do with how much it is leaking? Why can't it leak 3 gallons per minute while Jimbo and Billy Bob fill their trucks at 412 gallons per minute from the same storage location?


----------



## ilanarama (Jun 25, 2010)

rpludwig said:


> funny thing is that the city is using Santa Rita pumping plant to fill the drinking water reservoir, below the sewage run off. Lets say the leak was 1 cfs with a river flow of 1300 cfs. Concentrations are not in favor of a clean water source.


Yeah, assuming the flow from the Florida isn't enough to fulfill city needs. I dunno if they are currently pumping water from the Animas. Also, Terminal Reservoir is a raw water storage reservoir and water is treated before it actually hits the system. 

Still, ick.


----------



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

Nathan, I'd gladly come down there and give your guys a little help. Being from Chicago, I can certainly work a good municipal job! It might cost a bit more, but...lol. I don't prefer to do math, but when I do, I like precise math.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

The Durango Herald 07/19/2011 | Sewage leak repaired but health alert remains


Appears the source at the spew tank has been remediated...



rpludwig said:


> I think it has been going on for weeks, It has smelled poorly by the kids museum for weeks now. last Wednesday it was off the hook. But rafts are common river left at this flow so it would be hard to see. Doesn't Durango get in trouble for this every four years or so?


I totally agree with you...it has smelled bad for at least ten days now down by the discovery plaza...I've smelled it from the river and the bike trail. Very interesting it's an out of town kayaker who's over that side of the river...I think most everyone runs that little chute on river left....weird the fire Dept didn't sniff it out...


----------



## mukker4life (Jun 21, 2010)

*Um, maybe this would help?*

*LEWISTON, Idaho -- A section of a northern Idaho river remains clogged with huge rolls of unprocessed toilet paper after a semi-trailer accident last week. *

*State police say a Freightliner truck hauling the paper along U.S. 12 on Friday slid into the Lochsa River. Lt. Allen Oswald says the fragile nature of the soaked toilet paper has made it difficult to remove from the river. *

*The Lewiston Tribune reports a towing company in nearby **Kooskia** is in charge of the cleanup efforts, which continued this week. *

*The 24-year-old driver of the semi-trailer was treated and released at a nearby hospital after the accident last week. Police say Mahmoud Salameh of Fort Worth, Texas, was ticketed for inattentive driving and failing to purchase a permit to haul the 53-foot trailer along the highway. *

– The Associated Press


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

The Durango Herald 07/20/2011 | Animas River health alert remains


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

gannon_w said:


> The cascade flowing down in front of the girl tuber looks runnable at 3 gpm! Has *analbody* claimed a first D yet?


Freudian Slip?


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

hojo said:


> Freudian Slip?


Ha I think Gannon is hoping for a first descent...


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

No slip...Do you guys think I can handle it in a playboat or should I bring a creeker?

If she is sitting 2 ft high, the drop looks about 7-8ft high over a guestimated distance of 10 horizontal feet...well that's around 3960 feet per mile. I better bring a creeker!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Way too much rounding going on here Gannon. I'm not calling it a first d until you run the gradient out to the 30th decimal point. When it comes to a gradient of that magnitude nanometers per mile matter.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

rpludwig said:


> funny thing is that the city is using Santa Rita pumping plant to fill the drinking water reservoir, below the sewage run off. Lets say the leak was 1 cfs with a river flow of 1300 cfs. Concentrations are not in favor of a clean water source.


This was my point from the beginning of ALP. I spent lots of days down there and even the clean water outflow stank. I used to think that it was funny as hell that the swimmers in smelter would always wash up next to that pipe.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

The Durango Herald 07/21/2011 | Health alert gets lifted for Animas


----------



## martystecher (May 13, 2008)

After we complained to the state department of health the city has upped their estimate of 3 gallons per minute to 300,000 total gallons released. The city manager is quoted in the Durango Herald as saying the new figure is not an increase off the original estimate. (300K is 69 days @3 gal/min) If we use the pump truck math a more real estimate would be about 1,500,000 gallons if the leak started Friday and flowed consistently the duration. Both my children swam smelters on the Sunday and were sickened. The city manager told me that "we don't know what made them sick", and he also asked me if I "was a doctor". Personally I think that the City of Durango owes the public an apology for acting in bad faith. An apology and a real third party accounting of the spill total, followed by investment in some sort of remedial action to offset the pollution and environmental damage which they caused but can't clean up. 

M


----------



## russelthelovemuscle (May 23, 2011)

its like the female anatomy the play parks next to the waste treatment plant


----------

